# DNP carbohydrate clarification please?



## Rowlf (Jan 10, 2007)

Like lots of us, I've been looking at and am now approaching DNP and T3 while curently on cycle (and holding water due to poor diet - I know, no flaming please). Done my research, looked at the logs, pretty sure I'm gtg with my dosages and timings etc. I do have a question I can't seem to find a definite answer to though (maybe we don't have the data yet?) and could use some opinions:

Feedback seems to be that simple carbs crank up the heat, complex carbs do but less so, low/no carb keeps heat more manageable. My question is this: does anyone know if there is a relationship between the consumption of carbs of either type and an increase/decrease in the efficacy of DNP vs. low/no carb?

The reason I ask is due to the conflicting logs - some seem to say that weight loss is good with low/no carb, others seem to report that carbs are quite happy to sit alongside the DNP and you'll still lose a lot of weight (I'm not counting the water that drops off afterwards), provided you can handle the heating up process. As far as I can understand it, the DNP targets first the initial sugars kicking around in the system and throws them off as heat, and then when they've gone, goes to work at a lesser heat rate on the bodyfat. So you eat carbs, you heat up. But once you've heated up and the body has burnt the excess glycogen, will it be burning the fat at a higher rate than a low/no carb approach, possibly through the fact that it's already got the body going in some way?

I hope the question's clear, as I'm a little muddy on explaining it and I'm no chemist. So to simplify my question for my own benefit: Someone mentioned having an accidental creme egg on one log, and they wouldn't make that mistake again. I think I'm asking - once the DNP had cranked into gear with heat to throw off those calories, would it keep going at a slightly elevated rate and get rid of a bit more fat?

Very interested in informed opinions please ladies and gentlemen.....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

do not mistake heat for "efficiency"

DNP is an oxidative uncoupler- which makes every mitochondria in your body ineffecient. This ineffeciency means that more heat is generated when burning carbs as carbs are the first and easiest point of entry (glycolysis) in the krebs cycle:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid_cycle

however, DNP effects every step of the krebs cycle; so more energy is expended for less result, which is why you lose weight.

DNP makes you lose as much weight even if you are not sweating- thats just your body trying to keep from overheating as you burn carbs- but if you're burning carbs that you eat, you're not burning fat.... hence more fat loss on low carbs with DNP, but also less heat generated, and less sweat.


----------



## Rowlf (Jan 10, 2007)

I think a sticky on DNP would be a very useful idea. For some reason my search function won't deliver *any* results at the moment when I search for anything - bizarre - so I've had to do it all by crawling the posts.

Thanks for the simplification aus. The link, however, is way beyond me. And I'm told I have a high IQ! Doesn't feel like it when I'm defeated by wikipedia!

For this reason alone, a good sticky on DNP would be very useful for those who drop by here but perhaps don't have the propensity for research as thorough as others (I'd place myself somewhere in the middle of that pile). We all know there are dangers involved, and serious ones, and so a sticky for browsers and those who find research challenging might help us to not get this stuff to end up on the 'Incredibly difficult to get hold of because the Governement watch my emails' list....


----------



## Rowlf (Jan 10, 2007)

Ah, something's just become clear to me, I think.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but when you mention that the DNP burns the carbs you eat first, does that mean that someone running DNP with carbs is effectively putting themselves on something akin to a keto diet, in as much as the DNP throws off the carbs as heat, and the body is left to run on fats and protein? Thus the weightloss is still good when on carbs, just more uncomfortable, and a little less effective?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Rowlf said:


> I think a sticky on DNP would be a very useful idea. For some reason my search function won't deliver *any* results at the moment when I search for anything - bizarre - so I've had to do it all by crawling the posts.
> 
> Thanks for the simplification aus. The link, however, is way beyond me. And I'm told I have a high IQ! Doesn't feel like it when I'm defeated by wikipedia!
> 
> For this reason alone, a good sticky on DNP would be very useful for those who drop by here but perhaps don't have the propensity for research as thorough as others (I'd place myself somewhere in the middle of that pile). We all know there are dangers involved, and serious ones, and so a sticky for browsers and those who find research challenging might help us to not get this stuff to end up on the 'Incredibly difficult to get hold of because the Governement watch my emails' list....


DNP is not dangerous at normal doses; the problem is the difference between a therapeutic dose and a lethal dose is perhaps 4-5x; whereas for most meds its higher. There have been no human studies to determine the LD50 dose (dose at which 50% of the population using it dies) however, lets say its likely to be over 30mg/kg- but not becuase of overheating- it will most likely be respiratory failure. However, anyone who takes over 10mg/kg deserves darwinian selection.... its just not a drug where more is better.



Rowlf said:


> Ah, something's just become clear to me, I think.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but when you mention that the DNP burns the carbs you eat first, does that mean that someone running DNP with carbs is effectively putting themselves on something akin to a keto diet, in as much as the DNP throws off the carbs as heat, and the body is left to run on fats and protein? Thus the weightloss is still good when on carbs, just more uncomfortable, and a little less effective?


well, arguably thats true for any low carb diet- the normal entry to the krebs cycle is glycolysis; when glucose is not available, the next step is gluconeogenesis, and failing that, ketogenesis; each one is less efficient (without DNP) than the preceding one.

so what you say is eventually true, but the carbs only add heat/discomfort, and slow down fat loss, as the carbs have to be burned of first..


----------



## Rowlf (Jan 10, 2007)

Brilliant. Broken down into, er, digestible chunks....

DNP + Simple carbs + Beer = Hot sweaty uncomfortable weightloss.

DNP + Small amounts complex carbs - Beer = less hot, less sweaty, less uncomfortable and more effective weightloss.

Is that as simply as it can be expressed?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

daniel_3855 said:


> spot on advice ausbuilt as always...you really should make a dnp sticky


no one reads stickies...



Rowlf said:


> Brilliant. Broken down into, er, digestible chunks....
> 
> DNP + Simple carbs + Beer = Hot sweaty uncomfortable weightloss.
> 
> ...


well if you're going to drink beer, franziskaner Leicht weissbier has only 1.9g/100mL carbs, which is an ideal choice- and DAMN tasty!

http://fddb.info/db/de/lebensmittel/diverse_franziskaner_hefe_weissbier_light/index.html

(i work in munich a few days/week, and its good for beer choice!)


----------



## Rowlf (Jan 10, 2007)

I read stickies. But I'm a sad, sad man.

And sadly I can't see my local stocking Franziskaner any time soon...!


----------

